# Xfire Account löschen



## m0nkbuster (21. September 2007)

Hey,

Ich habe folgende Frage;
Wie kann ich meinen XFire Account löschen?

Ich habe überall geguckt, aber nichts gefunden, ist es überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Isegrim (22. September 2007)

Ergebnisse für die Googlesuche nach &#8222;xfire account löschen&#8220;


----------

